# Strapless trail camera



## BuckNutts (May 4, 2019)

I remember a lot of folks was interested in the DIY trail cam mounts, but a lot of those people wanted to use them on public land, or lived in areas where it was not allowed to put screws in trees. This includes a variation for those people and some demonstrations as to why a mount is better than straps.


----------

